# Airport with railway connection



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Hong Kong Airport Express (from http://www.gakei.com)


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Septa in Philadelphia PA has the R1 airport line that runs from Glenside, PA to Center city (downtown) and then stops at all terminals of the airport. Trains run every 30 minutes.*

http://community.webshots.com/

*Wayne Junction Station:*


*Terminal E Station. The end of the line for airport trains:*


*R1 train on siding near Glenside Station. R5 passing*


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

O' Hare International Airport, Chicago.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Atlanta's Marta Rail system has a station in the main terminal building at ATL. Very convenient to get to Downtown, Midtown, Buckhead and Perimeter Center.

Additionally, a monorail type system will be built from the same main terminal to a consolidated rental car facility and the new International Convention Center in College Park.


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

Lyon Saint-Exupéry airport station


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

WOW!! Lyon's has an awesome looking airport. Very artistic and unique. But I'd be willing to bet that the main terminal was designed by Calatrava? It seems to be his style, which he seems to duplicate all over the world.


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

KLIA Express, a Hedicated High Speed connection between KLIA Airport (KUL) and KL Sentral Station, which is a city air terminal with check in facilities, Airport code (XKL). 

KLIA transit, stops at stations in between.

Both operated by ERL (express rail link)

http://www.kliaekspres.com/


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

In many cases, the railway connection to the airport is only a shuttle, connecting the airport to the city. But in some cases, the airport is hooked up to the national railway, allowing direct connections to a lot more cities. In my opinion, that's the best solution. 

So, which airports are hooked up to more than only a shuttle? I know a few:

Amsterdam Airport Schiphol - direct local and intercity trains to a lot of destinations, as well as international trains to Brussels and Paris.

Paris Charles de Gaulle - hooked up to the TGV network, with direct connections all over France (in addition also hooked up to the Parisian suburban RER network).

Zurich Kloten Airport and Geneva Airport - lots of IC/IR trains to several destinations.

Copenhagen Kastrup - located on the Oresund railway between Copenhagen and Malmo.

Lyon Satolas - on the southeast TGV line (@Nick: the train station is indeed designed by Calatrava).

Any more?


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

san fransisco's bart was recently extended to sfo


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Athens International


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Chicago O'hare


























Chicago Midway


























Both airports will be served by airport-express service from a new terminal at block 37 in the Loop in a few years. Block 37 is a huge mixed-use highrise project similar to Time Warner Center in New York. Construction on the whole project will begin this month.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

As I said several posts before for turin winter Olympics a HS train connection will start between Milan Malpensa International Airport and the city of Turin

Here a pic of HS train Etr 500 in Malpensa train station for a test before service starts (on the right it is Malpensa Express, the train for connections with Milan city center)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona is linked to its airport by train since 1970!
:yes:
Metro, high speed and international trains will arrive to the airport by 2009.
kay:


----------



## Inabowl (Nov 14, 2005)

coldstar said:


> All the major international airports in Japan have its own stations and are directly connected to the railway network


A new addition. Sendai Airport station will open in 2006.


----------



## lil_pc (Apr 14, 2005)

*MILWAUKEE MITCHELL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*

Although not physically connected to the airport, this train station opened recently, and is connected to the airport by a free shuttle. You can get on the train and head downtown, or to Chicago.

http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/travel/rail/mars.htm


----------



## TOCC (Sep 25, 2003)

Justme said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that the original post by Boris was about National or International rail connections from Airports rather that just urban rail links. Most city airports have urban rail links, but the concept of "National" trains also from these airports are not so common.
> 
> I say this because on his list he seems to only show the Long Distance stations which differ to the urban stations. i.e. in addition to the station he shows for Frankfurt, there is also an S-bahn station seperate which he doesn't mention, which is a suburban rail line that travels only in the metro area of Frankfurt.
> 
> ...


Well its a bit hard to have a national connection in Australia since some of the states are as big as Europe. The way it works in Australia is the trains to the airport will realistically only serve the region. Brisban train line serves SEQ including Gold Coast, Brisbane etc. Any further then that and you may as well get a connecting flight.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oslo airport Gardermoen is connected with the national railways. Actually I'll pass it on my way north later today. 

And interesting feature here is how you pay for the airport express-train ticket. Just slide your creditcard through a small machine before entering the train, and the same when you get off. Is this common other places?

Here's a couple of more photos of the trains(ADtranz). Their max-speed is 210km, and they use 19-21 minutes from downtown to the airport(~45km), every second train making an extra stop at Lillestrøm. They depart every 10 minutes.


----------



## nikolaidis (Dec 29, 2004)

Time for some history !

Which city was linked by a railway with its airport the first ? 
I've read that London Gatwick was the first in Europe ( 1936 ). 
What about the United States ? 

Some additional information : 

Brussels Zaventem : 1955
Amsterdam Schiphol : 1978


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

TOCC said:


> Well its a bit hard to have a national connection in Australia since some of the states are as big as Europe. The way it works in Australia is the trains to the airport will realistically only serve the region. Brisban train line serves SEQ including Gold Coast, Brisbane etc. Any further then that and you may as well get a connecting flight.


And with places like Melbourne, the airport is a good 20km or so out of the city and not near any existing rail lines, so a main station in the centre would do the job so much better - the bus (and future rail links) all connect back to Southern Cross Station anyway, where you then take whatever train (suburban or regional) you want from there. It's not like you could divert many of the regional lines through Tullamarine anyway.

The problem with Melbourne is that there isn't really any existing rail line near the airport, there's a few you could branch from but it wouldn't be very cheap, since there isn't a corridor for the rail line.


----------



## TipNTop (Sep 19, 2002)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> WOW!! Lyon's has an awesome looking airport. Very artistic and unique. But I'd be willing to bet that the main terminal was designed by Calatrava? It seems to be his style, which he seems to duplicate all over the world.



You're true! But Calatrava designed only the Railway (TGV) station, which is bird-shaped.


----------

